
Show HN: Request Screen Recordings with a Link - khuknows
https://screenjar.com/
======
khuknows
I made this tiny tool that lets you request screen recordings from users or
teammates with them having to install an extension or download anything.

It's very much an MVP, but I think it can be useful for requesting design
feedback or asking people for a bit more context around bugs. It works in
Chrome & Firefox

